# New feeding set up



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I have a portable long feed trough that I was going to use for the kids but they have been climbing in it, pooping in it, and so on so I had to figure something else out. This is what I came up with. I put a gate in there and attached the feeders to that. Then made sure they were high enough so they would have to stretch to eat so their back legs and backs build muscle. I can also adjust the height as they grow. Then I put a 6x6 down and some cinder blocks as steps. Well here it is!










From left to right incase anyone is wondering who is who. Marsha, Caliber, Cookie Dough, Bonequiqui, and Jan. Sorry the picture quality sucks it was off my blackberry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice bums all lined up and great feeder idea.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Pam, Do you make your kids stretch at their feeders?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks good!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Sherry


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome idea! That is a great feeder set up. I have not made one of these so forgive my asking but....why would you give them blocks to stand on if you want them to stretch to build muscle? Does the standing up on the block also help too? LOL--I need to know so I can do it right when we make one some day (when...someday...we get kids-lol!) :laugh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice Roger!


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the gate is a great idea to keep them out of the feeder. Flexible arrangement!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea they need something to stand on because there is no way they would be able to just stand on their back legs and eat at the same time. Also the feeder sticks out far enough that they can not stand on the gate for support because that would make them have to bend their necks funny. Just by having their front feet up higher they are stretching their muscles. Stand up and put one foot on your chair and the other on the ground. Now reach forward a little like they would be when they are eating. Are you putting more weight on your foot that is on the ground causing you to unknowingly use more muscles and stretch more in that leg? If you say yes well then that's the theory. LOL I am not sure if it works I was just told to do it by someone else who raised sheep for 4-H.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

RPC said:


> I am not sure if it works I was just told to do it by someone else who raised sheep for 4-H.


I know several people that do this and it works pretty well..mine usually end up laying in their feeder so its not all the efficient... :GAAH:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's why I got rid of the trough they had. These are not big enough to lay in plus they have a metal grate over the top of them.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumb: got it! seems like it would work great! I gotta remember that for my kids wethers.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I sure hope it works right because I am tired of them in the feed trough.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

RPC said:


> I sure hope it works right because I am tired of them in the feed trough.


I have the worst problem with my older does the kids aren't too bad about it but my does are terrible about standing in the feeders. I had those goat troughs but they destroyed them by standing in them


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Saw that pic on fb and was thinking it was a great idea. We have feeders outside they have the stand up on something to eat too. I should do something like that in my creep area.


----------

